# #2 Crucible



## Noxx (Jun 20, 2010)

Some gold ready for a melt.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 20, 2010)

oh man Noxx, that sure looks purdy. I would love to get into more gold stuff, but it looks like I'm stuck with e-scrap. My wife and I are on ODSP (Ontario Disability Support Program) and as such do not have the resources to be able to buy scrap jewelry, so I can only dream about it. Sigh...oh well such is life I guess....won't be able to play with anything besides fingers and foil. :roll:


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 20, 2010)

Remember rewalston, If you're going to dream, dream BIG!  

Hang in there, I'm also on disability & started w/e-scrap. Now I'm getting into the karat scrap. 

God bless!

Noxx, that's beauuuuuuuutiful!  

philddreamer


----------



## rewalston (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you Phil, I'll try to remember that. My wife says that I dream too much and that it leads to disappointment...but hell I can't give up on my dreams. Keep up the good work and hopefully I'll have some pictures to add to the gallery....but damn it's slow :lol: 

Rusty


----------



## butcher (Jun 20, 2010)

do not listen to the wife, do your homework, then show her the gold she soon will be wanting you to get more.


----------

